# I need to use CVS version 1.12.7 or later to handle method options.



## jjdltorre (Feb 3, 2011)

I am trying to run git cvsserver, but can't because I need cvs 1.12.7 or later.

Here is what I currently have:

```
%cvs --version

Concurrent Versions System (CVS) 1.11.22.1-20080310-FreeBSD (client/server)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
```

I tried finding a package, but couldn't:

```
%pkg_info | grep cvs
cvsps-2.1           Create patchset information from CVS
```

My question is how do you update cvs in FreeBSD? 

I can't find a package or port for cvs. I've been looked for a while now, but without success. 

If someone could show me how or where to look, I would be very grateful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2011)

jjdltorre said:
			
		

> If someone could show me how or where to look, I would be very grateful. Thank you in advance.



Install ports-mgmt/psearch:


```
dice@molly:~>psearch cvs
devel/aap                 A build tool alternative to make with internet access and CVS support
devel/activitymail        A program for sending email messages for CVS repository commits
devel/c4                  A CVS-like Frontend to Perforce
devel/cvs+ipv6            IPv6 enabled cvs. You can use IPv6 connection when using pserver
devel/cvs-devel           IPv6 enabled cvs. You can use IPv6 connection when using pserver
devel/cvs-syncmail        CVS notification tool
devel/cvs2cl              CVS-log-message-to-ChangeLog conversion script
devel/cvs2darcs           Convert CVS module to darcs repository
devel/cvs2html            Perl script to turn ``cvs log'' output into HTML
devel/cvs2p4              CVS to Perforce Converter
devel/cvs2svn             CVS to Subversion Repository Converter
devel/cvsadmin            A simple program to administrate users of a CVS repository
devel/cvsbook             A tutorial and reference for CVS
devel/cvschangelogbuilder Utility to generate changelogs and reports from a CVS repository
devel/cvschk              Quick offline checker for CVS modifications
devel/cvsd                CVS pserver daemon
devel/cvsdadm             Tool for CVSd pserver user administration
devel/cvsdelta            Cvsdelta summarizes differences between local and in-cvs files
devel/cvsdiff2patch       Turn cvs diff output into patch input.
devel/cvsgraph            Graph the life story of a file under CVS or RCS
devel/cvslines            Wrapper to ease merging of changes between CVS branches
devel/cvsmapfs            Helps keep track of modes and permissions of files in cvs
devel/cvsmonitor          Monitor activity on a CVS Repository
devel/cvsplot             A perl script which analyses the history of a CVS-managed project
devel/cvsps               Create patchset information from CVS
devel/cvsps-devel         Create patchset information from CVS
devel/cvsspam             Sends diffs when a change is committed to your CVS repository
devel/cvsstat             Transforms the output of 'cvs status' to a sorted ASCII table
devel/cvstrac             Web-Based Bug And Patch-Set Tracking System For CVS
devel/cvsutils            CVS utilities which facilitate working with local working directories
devel/cvsweb              WWW CGI script to browse CVS repository trees
devel/cvsweb3             WWW CGI script to browse CVS repository trees version 3
devel/cvswrap             Helper for multiple CVS repositories
devel/gcvs                High-end interface client for CVS
devel/horde-chora         CVS web-viewer
devel/lincvs              Graphical CVS front-end using QT
devel/meta-cvs            A more capable version control system than CVS, built around CVS
devel/opencvs             BSD-licensed CVS implementation
devel/p5-Cvs              Cvs - Object oriented interface to the CVS command
devel/p5-PatchReader      Perl module with utilities to read and manipulate patches and CVS
devel/p5-VCP-Source-cvsbk VCP source driver for bk exported cvs repository
devel/p5-VCS-CVS          Perl module that provides a simple interface to CVS
devel/pharmacy            GNOME frontend for CVS
devel/ruby-cvs            A Ruby library to provide a high level interface to a CVS repository
devel/statcvs             CVS repository activity report generator
devel/tkcvs               Tcl/Tk frontends to CVS, Subversion and diff
lang/ezm3                 Easier, more portable Modula-3 distribution for building CVSup
mail/cvsmail              A small program to add cvsweb links to FreeBSD commit messages
math/octave-forge-spline-gcvspl Octave-forge package spline-gcvspl
net/cvsup                 File distribution system optimized for CVS (GUI version)
net/cvsup-mirror          A kit for easily setting up a FreeBSD mirror site using CVSup
net/cvsup-without-gui     File distribution system optimized for CVS (non-GUI version)
net/cvsupchk              Check a CVSup directory hierarchy against the checkouts file
net/cvsync                A portable CVS repository synchronization utility
net/pecl-cvsclient        A PHP extension for CVS pserver client
net/xrdp                  An open source Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server
sysutils/cvsweb-converters Create hyperlinks to cvsweb from cvs[up] output or FreeBSD commitlogs
sysutils/fastest_cvsup    Finds fastest CVSup server
textproc/p5-Parse-CSV     Highly flexible CVS parser for large files
textproc/p5-Text-CSV-Encoded Perl module for Encoding aware CVS files parsing
www/mod_cvs               A module that makes Apache CVS aware
www/mod_cvs2              A module that makes Apache 2 CVS aware
www/p5-WWW-Mediawiki-Client A very simple cvs-like interface for Mediawiki websites
```


----------



## jjdltorre (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response.  I didn't know about the [cmd=]ports-mgmt/psearch[/cmd], and will use it.

Sorry but I wasn't clear. I don't know which port to install to update cvs.

If I install /devel/cvs-devel this is what I get.  

```
%pkg_info | grep cvs
cvs-devel-1.12.13_9 IPv6 enabled cvs.  You can use IPv6 connection when using p
cvsps-2.1           Create patchset information from CVS

%cvs --version

Concurrent Versions System (CVS) 1.11.22.1-20080310-FreeBSD (client/server)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
```

Am I missing something? Which port do I need to install to update /usr/bin/cvs?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2011)

jjdltorre said:
			
		

> Which port do I need to install to update /usr/bin/cvs?


Everything in /usr/bin/ is part of the base OS, not a port.


----------



## jjdltorre (Feb 3, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Everything in /usr/bin/ is part of the base OS, not a port.



Okay. So to update /usr/bin/cvs I would need to some how update the OS? 

This is what I have:

```
%uname -s -r
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE
```


----------



## dandelion (Feb 3, 2011)

jjdltorre said:
			
		

> ```
> %pkg_info | grep cvs
> cvs-devel-1.12.13_9 IPv6 enabled cvs.  You can use IPv6 connection when using p
> cvsps-2.1           Create patchset information from CVS
> ...


/usr/bin is placed before /usr/local/bin in *PATH* (cf. environ(7)) _by default_, that's why old cvs(1) from base system matches first and not the one from ports(7). Alternatively, run /usr/local/bin/cvs directly.


----------



## jjdltorre (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I understand now. The port cvs-devel installed new cvs in /usr/local/bin and since I already have /usr/bin/cvs this one will always be called first because environ(7)(). 

Is it a good idea to rename /usr/bin/cvs to something else and add a link to. Like this:

```
#cd /usr/bin
#mv cvs cvs.old
#ln â€“s /usr/local/bin/cvs
```

Or is there a better way to use /usr/bin/local/cvs instead of having to type the directory path every time?


----------



## dandelion (Feb 4, 2011)

If you plan to use new cvs(1) exclusively then just fix your PATH. Upon login it's value is inherited from /etc/login.conf, i.e. :path=[...]:. Modifying value there will affect all users, if you don't want then set desired PATH from one of the startup files of your shell.


----------

